# Impact Archery sight



## rlblevins2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

Has anyone seen Impact Archery's NI-205 digital sight? I've seen it in ads only. Was hoping someone had tried it.


----------



## grapeape1 (Mar 14, 2008)

i have the NI204 full draw it is the same as the digital but minus the digital really like the ease of adjustibility mine was slightly modified because of the carring handle on my apa.


----------



## china archery (Jan 28, 2007)

digital sight is good design.


----------



## china archery (Jan 28, 2007)

Refuse to follow.


----------

